# Minimum Percentage Of Fsc To Get Into MBBS Private Colleges



## MishalMughal (Aug 11, 2014)

Assalmualikum.
i got my fsc result today and unfortunately i secured 746 marks which makes 71.5%. 
I just wanted to ask whether i can get into any private medical college in lahore for MBBS with these grades. I'm really really dissapointed. Please suggest me colleges where i should apply. 
JazakAllah.


----------

